# Budgies in love with Mozart Symphony



## RBclassicTV (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello classic Fans,

recommend our new video "Budgies in love with Mozart Symphony"

we hope you enjoyed our Video!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The budgies just won't budge ! LOL !


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Mozart's music is universal and pure, even the animal kingdom loves it!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

As they say, birds do it, bees do it . . .


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Great! I've just read "Birdy" by William Wharton - surely the greatest novel with Budgies as central characters. Couldn't listen to the following video of "Budgie sounds" for very long, though. Can they be trained to sing Mozart tunes?


----------

